# Fly Rod Holder



## Birdsall (Sep 24, 2008)

Fly Rod Holder 








The fly rod holder is the same as the Light Tackle Rod Holder, only with a deeper Cut for the fly reel. The top end has a Delrin sleeve, into which the rod and reel are inserted. This Delrin sleeve helps protect your fly rod and reel. The bottom end is aluminum and has a gimbaled end to index into your existing rod holder. 
http://www.birdsallmarine.com/fly-rod-holder-p-153.html

Price: $32.95 

Birdsall Marine Design 
1-800-832-1772


----------

